# new orleans adult gamers



## cormacmackeane (Dec 16, 2005)

katrina has scattered both gaming groups that i belonged to. i am looking to meet any 21+ d&d 3.5 players or magic the gathering players in the new orleans area.

cormac
cormacno@juno.com


----------

